# Now's your chance, Wayne.



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Probably worth every penny?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Absolutely no clue, but...

For an early ’90s Japanese Strat, $550 doesn’t seem crazy. Especially considering it _is_ an oddball, promo model.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

were early 90s squiers any good?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Diablo said:


> were early 90s squiers any good?


 If they were Japanese, yes. If they were Korean nope.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

MIJ built Squier/Fender were very good quality at that time. I _think_ there may have been a MIM Wayne's World Strat for a brief period as well...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

These are fantastic guitars. If that was local I’d snap it up.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

When I was a younger man, George's Guitars in Coburg had a used one of these. I wasn't interested enough to plug it in but it FELT very nice under the fingers.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

These are good guitars


----------

